# Unicorn Developments Review



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Unicorn Developments Review.

I thought I would post up my review of Unicorn Developments as when I did my research for mapping the TT they didn't really come up much, however they are well known on the Golf / RS forums and have been around for a long time. I spend a LOT of time researching as I like things to be right.

The plan originally was just to remap the standard car with an off the shelf tune from APR, Racingline or Revo but then a friend of mine who has tuned cars for a long time and whose opinion I respect told me I should let Unicorn map it and explained that Rick is somewhat of a wizard with VAG car tuning and the car will be mapped live and he'd be able to make any tweaks.

Sounded good to me so I contacted Unicorn Developments and fired off a few questions that the lovely Chloe helped to answer and got the TT booked in for an ECU remap, although I would have to wait eight weeks! Clearly, very popular and busy but then I wasn't in a rush and it gave me the opportunity to improve a couple of things and also consider the DSG remap.

I installed an MSTv2 intake pipe and elbow, removed the snow grate in the airbox, installed a BMC panel air filter and removed both exhaust resonators. The aim being to improve flow for intake and exhaust whilst adding a little more noise and some extra horses &#8230; every little helps! Freely admit although sounded great, I didn't notice the supposed 8-12bhp from the intake pipe and elbow. Although from reading up it seems to be suggested its only worthwhile when you go past 300bhp?

Anyway&#8230; the DSG remap&#8230; originally I wasn't going to bother. Mainly as it is essentially just a stage one remap and from reading around not really necessary at this level of tune. However, Unicorn sent me through the DSG details and the benefits and reading through them I realized my gripes with the gearbox could be resolved with the DSG remap. Examples include; Reduced shift times, including paddles, increased torque and cooling, removal of kickdown in manual (a real gripe), optimized shift points, etc. I spoke to said mate earlier who told me to stop being tight and get the DSG map done as well&#8230; so that was that. 

Eventually the time came &#8230; remap day. Arrived early to be greeted by a friendly chap called Mario who didn't waste time getting the car on the dyno and strapped up. Not long after Chloe arrived in her Cupra that sounded rather sweet, so we had a quick chat to confirm what I wanted in terms of optional features as part of the remapping and a further opportunity to ask any questions. I had decided on subtle overrun in dynamic mode, removal of kickdown in manual, removal of auto upshift in manual, optimized shift points in D mode and optimised shift points in S mode.

Before figures: 241.58HP and 285.64lbft

After figures: 318.05HP and 346.11lbft

I had a figure of circa 320HP and 350lbft in my head, so although we didn't quite achieve it (close enough!) in fairness it was a warm day, however peak figures don't tell the real story as the standard car peaked at 241bhp at circa 4750rpm, then started to flatten off which I was surprised about. Possibly due to the TIP or limitation of the IS20? - probably a question for Rick&#8230; the remap&#8230; at 4750rpm is making 310HP, a delta gain of nearly 70bhp and keeps making power till over 5500rpm peaking at 318bhp. The torque&#8230; pretty much a flat line of 346lbft from 2500rpm to 4500rpm, unlike standard which peaks at 2500rpm then starts to tail off just over 3000rpm. Impressive stuff&#8230;

So how does it drive?

The first thing I noticed was the throttle response improvement pulling away &#8230; it is instant. Less effort of the throttle is required to make progress, indeed cruising at speed you barely need to touch the throttle which makes for a more relaxing drive. The gearbox is smoother and shifts faster even when making gentle progress and no longer seems to race up the gearbox into 6th like it used to&#8230; freely admit on the way home I didn't really have an opportunity to play as traffic was an issue. It felt like a different car but didn't really blow me away &#8230; that was &#8230;

&#8230; until I had to travel to a site the following day which happens to be a nice drive on some NSL roads with plenty of opportunity to open the TT up. I left early so I knew the roads would be quiet. I got off the motorway and changed into Dynamic and floored it &#8230; immediately swore and started laughing my head off &#8230; it's frankly ridiculous and just seems to keep pulling forever with no lag, it makes your stomach go funny due to the never ending amount of torque. In all honesty I was shocked how transformed the car felt &#8230; I've had fast cars and lots of fast motorbikes over the years, so I know what fast car / bike is but this feels faster than the figures suggest, certainly a sub 4 second car without a doubt.

Insane. Chuffed. Recommended. Need better brakes.


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thought I'd say nice review as no-one else seems to be joining in, very useful information for those that may be planning similar. Quick question, did your tuner pass comment on the intake pipe and elbow?

I'm currently running a tuning box on my TTS which the previous owner of the box stated that it had been rolling roaded at 396bhp on his Golf R, however he had a full induction which included the elbow I believe.

I know there will be a lot of head shaking, I did quite a bit of homework before going this route and can honestly say it makes a huge difference-Sport mode is ridiculous now. I've had previous cars live re-mapped so not new to this myself.


----------



## Alex1197 (May 5, 2021)

Great review. I have 2 years warranty on my TTS but when that is up I will be doing this.

I hate manual mode kickdown!

Great write up.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks for the comments. 



Alex1197 said:


> Great review. I have 2 years warranty on my TTS but when that is up I will be doing this.
> 
> I hate manual mode kickdown!
> 
> Great write up.


My own car still has 6 months warranty left on it which is why I wanted custom / live mapping as opposed to off the shelf.

I hated manual mode kickdown as well!



simon3868 said:


> Thought I'd say nice review as no-one else seems to be joining in, very useful information for those that may be planning similar. Quick question, did your tuner pass comment on the intake pipe and elbow?
> 
> I'm currently running a tuning box on my TTS which the previous owner of the box stated that it had been rolling roaded at 396bhp on his Golf R, however he had a full induction which included the elbow I believe.
> 
> I know there will be a lot of head shaking, I did quite a bit of homework before going this route and can honestly say it makes a huge difference-Sport mode is ridiculous now. I've had previous cars live re-mapped so not new to this myself.


Not really, however they did tell me I'd done everything possibly to gain the most from stage 1 mapping, so that would suggest they do recommend changing it and that it does make a difference. Everywhere I read says 8-12 bhp increase and given Unicorn estimate 300bhp + from stage 1 map on their dyno which is conservative I'd say that's fair tbh. After all 8-12bhp increase isn't going to be easily noticed.

Sports mode is indeed ridiculous. I've not tried launch yet since the remap.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Thought I'd update on the remap.

Still very happy with the remap, its still a rapid car, superb on fuel in daily use ...however, a local chap was stripping his TTS and preparing it for sale so after a few conversations back and forth I became the owner of a Milltek Decat and Mid-section, Racingline R600 intake kit and lastly an APR Intercooler. 

So a plan was formed for Stage 2+ with a return to Unicorn Developments.

I'm lucky to have a good mate who not owns his own garage but also builds exhausts from scratch (ex-Powerflow exhausts) which makes fitting the above a million times easier, certainly in respect of the DP install that requires the subframe to be dropped down! 

Not happy with running Decat, we decided to go the BCS powervalve route which essentially puts a 200 cell sports cat on the end of the DP, then the DP is exhaust wrapped to the sports cat. The aim being to get heat into the sport cat and reduce heat in engine bay. The plan was then to run custom made 3" stainless through to the rear box, retaining the rear box and electronic valves but also keeping the 'sleeper' look I prefer being somewhat an older enthusiast... it was felt the DP could be too loud with just the rear box, so we also dropped in a 3" silencer box to calm things down. It worked  ... after nearly 6hrs of fabrication! 

For the Intercooler, a lot of work but relatively straight forward and installed with all new boost hoses and turbo muffler delete (every little helps) ... that took another 6hrs.

So its now ready for fettling by Unicorn later on this week.

Not expecting massive gains over the previous stage one ... realistically circa 340bhp, but the delta gains should be pretty big. I'll update later on in the week


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just as a side note, you don't need to drop down the subframe (I personally installed Milltek donwpipe on mine, so I am 101% sure about this)


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> just as a side note, you don't need to drop down the subframe (I personally installed Milltek donwpipe on mine, so I am 101% sure about this)


On Quattro?

Everywhere we read mentioned dropping the subframe. That aspect didn’t take long either compared to removing the prop shaft.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

So you dropped the propshaft out then ?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> Thought I'd update on the remap.
> 
> Still very happy with the remap, its still a rapid car, superb on fuel in daily use ...however, a local chap was stripping his TTS and preparing it for sale so after a few conversations back and forth I became the owner of a Milltek Decat and Mid-section, Racingline R600 intake kit and lastly an APR Intercooler.
> 
> ...


Map updated after the work and we have 346bhp and 381lbft.

Happy with that.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes



MrOCD said:


> So you dropped the propshaft out then ?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> yes


Thought so … it was easier dropping the subframe slightly and faster. (On a ramp)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

but if you move the subframe, then wheel alignment is necessary, so you won't save time (and money neither)


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> but if you move the subframe, then wheel alignment is necessary, so you won't save time (and money neither)


Subframe went back in exactly same position. Alignment needed doing anyway, so no big deal.

You also need replacement bolts for prop shaft which we didn’t have.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in my case wheel alignment wasn't needed, that's why I opted for not removing the subframe. each to their own..


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hm so a standard 2.0TFSI quattro dynos at 241bhp and 385Nm? That's quite impressive in itself.

Just bought one yesterday myself, planning the get a stage1 on it by summer :] Getting my earlier mk2 tuned was definitely worth it, but also a waste since it was a FWD there was no grip, at all.

Do you lose grip on acceleration with quattro at 300-ish HP?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Joba87 said:


> Hm so a standard 2.0TFSI quattro dynos at 241bhp and 385Nm? That's quite impressive in itself.
> 
> Just bought one yesterday myself, planning the get a stage1 on it by summer :] Getting my earlier mk2 tuned was definitely worth it, but also a waste since it was a FWD there was no grip, at all.
> 
> Do you lose grip on acceleration with quattro at 300-ish HP?


Only if using poor quality tyres. If you put all the power down in the wet then sure you’ll get all four wheels spinning briefly but otherwise it’s not an issue.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> in my case wheel alignment wasn't needed, that's why I opted for not removing the subframe. each to their own..


Indeed. Both ways get the job done. Neither is particularly difficult, just time consuming.


----------

